#  :: القاعات العامة :: > قاعة  القضايا السياسية > الأخبار اليومية >  تشيني لإيران: لن نسمح لدولة تدعم الإرهاب امتلاك نووي

## رويتر

في استمرار لحرب البيانات التي تشنها إدارة واشنطن على حكومة طهران، قال نائب الرئيس الأمريكي ديك تشيني الأحد، إن الولايات المتحدة، والأسرة الدولية، لن تسمحا بحصول "دولة داعمة للإرهاب" على سلاح نووي، وأن بلاده على استعداد لفرض عواقب خطيرة، حال استمرار الجمهورية الإسلامية في نهجها الحالي. وشدد قائلاً: "لن نسمح لإيران بالحصول على سلاح نووي"، مضيفاً أن هدف القيادات الإيرانية هو فرض إيران كقوى مهيمنة في الشرق الأوسط. وتأتي التصريحات عقب إشارة إيران إلى قدراتها العسكرية الهائلة وإمكانياتها على إمطار "العدو" بوابل من الصواريخ يصل إلى 11 ألف صاروخ، بعد دقيقة واحدة من مهاجمتها.

أقرأ المزيد...

نقلا عن موقع ال CNN

----------


## سـيف الديـن

> إن الولايات المتحدة، والأسرة الدولية ، لن تسمحا بحصول "دولة داعمة للإرهاب" على سلاح نووي ،


عن جد . . . ؟

----------

